# warranty on UK car in Ireland



## LouisCribben (27 Nov 2008)

BMW give a 3 year warranty on some of their cars sold in the UK.

If someone imports a 2 year old BMW into Ireland, and something goes wrong with the car, can they take it to BMW Ireland to get it fixed for free ?

Hyundai give a 5 year warranty in the UK, is the Hyundai warranty useable in Ireland for cars imported from the UK to Ireland.


----------



## tosullivan (27 Nov 2008)

normally the warranties are european wide but best check with BMW UK


----------



## eddie7 (28 Nov 2008)

yeah if you bring it to a main dealer here they have to honor the warranty, we'r all europeans now!


----------



## CharlieR (28 Nov 2008)

Depends as it is usually the dealer in the UK that offers the last 2 years of the warrenty and claims back from Ford, some european countries only offer 2 years.


----------



## z101 (28 Nov 2008)

I brought in a volvo and checked this with the volvo UK warranty's section. In their case warranty is valid here but I have to get dealership here to report it to them, then I pay for work and Volvo UK pay me. They say as Their Irish dealers are a different system it must be done this way. But warranty, in their case, is valid here.


----------



## Mez! (30 Nov 2008)

Firstly you have to establish the type of warranty offered by BMW UK. The headlines of advertisements are almost always a little misleading. The devil is in the detail.

Most european manufacturers operating in the UK provide the vehicle with a two year unlimited mileage warranty (same as Ireland) but the UK distributor add an additional third year over the unlimited mileage for two years, but this is where it gets tricky. 

The third year will only be honoured if the mileage does not exceed 60,000 miles on the third year anniversary from the date of registration or upto 60,000 miles during the third year.

Here are some examples;

18 month old BMW 320d with 75,000 miles - warranty covered until 24 months old. No third year warranty.

30 month old BMW 320d with 25,000 miles - warranty covered until 36 months old providing that the mileage does not exceed 60,000 miles at any point in the third year. If it does, warranty will not apply after 60,001 miles.

Now if you bring a vehicle to Ireland this is the situation. Upto 24 months old (for european manufactured vehicles), the Irish dealer must honour the warranty. This is enshrined in european law, however some dealers do not like to work on UK vehicles as there is more admin work involved and some don't like it because you didn't buy the vehicle from them. This is not always the case though and most are glad of the extra work (which they get paid for by the manufacturer). 

The third year is a differant story though, they do not have to honour this as it is simply an add-on by the UK distributor. 
Think of it in terms of getting a garage specific warranty on a second-hand car from one dealer and going to completly differant dealer asking him to honour it. He'll just tell you to go back to where you bought it.

Some dealers here will though, after they check it out with the UK who usually agree to pay them, but it is more messy (admin wise) than most dealers would like.

Hope this helps!


----------

